# Long Finger Summer Gloves



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

We have three options with sun exposure; deal with it and burn or tan, use chemical sun protection (sunscreen) or use physical sun protection (clothing). I like the third option of physical protection. That means long sleeves, leg coolers or knickers, a thin beanie under the helmet (I'm bald) and as this thread states, long fingered cycling gloves.

Until now I haven't seen any gloves I would wear. I will not wear gloves with any padding or gloves that use velcro closures. Both are not things I'm willing to compromise over. So for half finger summer gloves, the Giro LTZ II has been quite literally perfect in what it's supposed to do. However my fingers are ridiculous looking, the tan lines are really bad taste. Giro just released a new lightweight minimalist summer glove with long fingers and I gave it a go.










These gloves are fantastic. 

They are indeed very lightweight and minimalist. What you can't see is that the black sections in between the fingers are the same as on the LTZ II, the same thin black mesh. The two black fingertips are actually just the palm material wrapped around the top for easy removal. The top white material is a mesh, a very tightly woven mesh. The palm is their no padding super fit whatever stuff that's fantastic. The top and tip of the thumb has it's own different mesh that makes using the phone pretty easy. And of course being a cycling glove there's that nice patch of felt or whatever to wipe with.

They go on pretty easy and come off even easier. They work really well and they do not make my hands hot at all. Actually after very sweaty ride my hands were far less sweaty than usual. Far less, very noticeably less. Maybe the mesh?

The only gripe I have with these Rivet II gloves is that they could have a longer cuff like the LTZ II and like TT gloves. I like long cuffs on gloves but I think I'm a minority there. The cuff though is very nice and well designed, as are the gloves as a whole. They're also very well constructed. I had to order from Giro directly as they're too new to be anywhere else for cheaper but it was worth it, I like them a lot.

Do you use summer gloves with long fingers? If so which ones? I know most crit racers use them. Oh, these are listed under their dirt category by the way.


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a set of FOX lightweight MTB gloves I wear interchangeably on the road bike, but they do look vaguely MX-style.
I still prefer half-finger gloves for hot days but use the Fox gloves when weather is changeable. I like the Giro's you found; I may pick up a pair.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I long since considered getting a pair of the Giro DND gloves but they just seemed a little bit too heavy and glove like for me. These guys are much lighter and thinner but I felt they might be too much still for when it's hot. I've yet to bring them out on the really hot high 90's days, but seeing how they outperformed the half finger ones already I think they'll be fine. 

I'll probably switch to these full time. On the most sweaty days when climbing mountains in the sun it becomes quite dangerous having my hands completely soaked. These will allow me to still use the brakes and shift and such and should be a real benefit in the heat. I have four pairs of the LTZ II though. Wasn't planning on switching, was just sort of trying them out to see. They're so nice and work so well that so far I'm not seeing any reason not to switch.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

It is a good idea to put sunblock on your hands, even under the gloves. That's where I had a skin cancer removed. It always bothered me that it should have been protected by the glove.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

wgscott said:


> It is a good idea to put sunblock on your hands, even under the gloves. That's where I had a skin cancer removed. It always bothered me that it should have been protected by the glove.


I hear you, I do, but chemical sunscreen is not something I like to use. I use "chemical free" very expensive stuff on my neck, nose, cheeks and ears already and I wish I could just wear a sun hat or something so I didn't need to do that. I used to put it on my legs too but that's just too much. It costs too much and I can't stand being covered in that ****.

If I see my skin getting tan, even a little, I know there's a problem. It happens though of course, it's almost unstoppable. My legs of course, my finger tips currently, parts of my neck, and even on all the places I use chemical suncreen, as in my head, what I'm saying is my head is a slight shade more tan than my neck/chest. Under my gloves and my chest and arms and upper legs and everything is all pale. I can't handle putting any sunscreen on any of those places that are covered in clothing of some sort.

Putting it on my hands too under my gloves? I just can't handle it. Skin cancer is a real threat and all of us need to pay attention and watch for it. I do hear you, but I have my limits with that crap and under any clothing is one of them.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I spent about 3 years hiding from the sun, inside, getting fat. It isn't worth it. I wouldn't worry about tanning slightly; it can even be beneficial (you need to synthesize Vitamin D, for example, or you run health risks including other cancers). I also prefer physical barriers and avoiding peak UV (1pm here) to chemical sunscreens, but be aware that the "nonchemical" sunscreens contain plenty of chemicals, like zinc oxide, and they are less effective.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

A thinner alternative:
https://www.amazon.com/Outdoor-Rese...F8&qid=1466196020&sr=8-14&keywords=sun+gloves


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Giro LX LF gloves. Very light, wonderful fit. I've worn them for 3 years now and have a small stash in case they're discontinued or changed significantly.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> I hear you, I do, but chemical sunscreen is not something I like to use. I use "chemical free" very expensive stuff on my neck, nose, cheeks and ears already and I wish I could just wear a sun hat or something so I didn't need to do that. I used to put it on my legs too but that's just too much. It costs too much and I can't stand being covered in that ****.


It costs less than cancer treatment. 



MMsRepBike said:


> Putting it on my hands too under my gloves? I just can't handle it. Skin cancer is a real threat and all of us need to pay attention and watch for it. I do hear you, but I have my limits with that crap and under any clothing is one of them.


While it is possible to get sun exposure and even skin cancer under clothing, it is highly unlikely. I have always used No-Ad on all exposed skin. I have always liked that this brand doesn't feel anywhere near as sticky as others. As it turns out, Consumer Reports recently rated No-Ad as one of the few products that protects as well as their SPF claims.

Right now, I am using SPF 45. There is a little noticeable tan, but it's very light. Keep in mind that no matter how much you apply, you do lose some by sweating. What I don't do that I probably should is carry a small tube with me to re-apply mid-ride.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

wgscott said:


> I spent about 3 years hiding from the sun, inside, getting fat. It isn't worth it. I wouldn't worry about tanning slightly; it can even be beneficial (you need to synthesize Vitamin D, for example, or you run health risks including other cancers). I also prefer physical barriers and avoiding peak UV (1pm here) to chemical sunscreens, but be aware that the "nonchemical" sunscreens contain plenty of chemicals, like zinc oxide, and they are less effective.


Yep, makes sense. Too much or too little of most things isn't good. But you know that old saying about only mad dogs and Englishmen go out at noon?

As much as I don't like chemicals either, I think the benefits of chemical sunscreens far outweigh the risks.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

There are some things to worry about some "chemical" sunscreens. (BTW, I am a chemist, not a chemophobe.) Some of them are UV sensitizers, meaning that they capture the UV energy and transport it more efficiently to the target, so that while protecting you from some of the less dangerous skin cancers, actually might increase the risk of melanoma (which is by far the most lethal variety). So you really do have to pay attention to the ingredients.


----------



## JBHoren (May 14, 2009)

I wear Specialized XC Lite long-fingered gloves all year long (South Florida), as well as long-sleeved jerseys (but that's a different thread, innit?) They're comfortable, thin (unpadded), and affordable (long-lasting, too). I recommend these gloves without reservation.


----------



## dfischer1 (May 4, 2008)

DaveT said:


> Giro LX LF gloves. Very light, wonderful fit. I've worn them for 3 years now and have a small stash in case they're discontinued or changed significantly.


+1
These are my favorite road gloves, and I really like the Pittards leather. I prefer full finger because you can brush debris/glass off your tire.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I use these:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BFZJKDC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Some very solid glove suggestions in this thread, they all look pretty good.

I'm happy to report that the Giro Rivet II have far outperformed their half finger counterparts in basically every respect. What started as a test on a whim has turned into a permanent wardrobe change. Even on the sweatiest mountain climb the gloves remained dry and I retained full control over the bike. At the end of every ride, no matter how soaked I am, they're dry and they come off easily. Nothing not to love here.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

OP, being adverse to minimal padding and tiny velcro tabs (that can be removed) is going to limit your choices to about zero. I always use full finger gloves, and there are some good ones that are seasonal as well. Some have very small thin pads that I round off to none. Glad you found those Giros.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's another option:-
Long Finger Summer Glove L1 - Accesssories - Q36.5


----------

